# Sexy-Erlebnisse mit Canyon-Bike



## Cortezsi (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal hier einen neuen Thread aufmachen, welcher ein spezielles Thema anschneidet:

Habt Ihr mit eurem Canyon schon mal ein sexy Erlebnis gehabt?
Also fuhren Mädels auf euer Canyon ab?

Postet einfach mal eure Erlebnisse, wird bestimmt interessant!


----------



## 54mm (23. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Dezember 2008)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mit eurem Canyon schon mal ein sexy Erlebnis gehabt?



Das ist ja ekelhaft.


----------



## dersteinmetz (23. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Cortezsi (23. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das ist ja ekelhaft.



Ja, dann erzähl mal, bestimmt interessant.
Trau Dich!


----------



## T!ll (23. Dezember 2008)

Hä?

Mein Gott ich dachte die Zeit in der hier nur Müll gepostet wird ist endlich mal vorbei.....


----------



## Robsen (23. Dezember 2008)

WTF????

du bist ja mal derb drauf. Was ist denn dir wiederfahren um sowas zu posten? hat dir eine den schmutz vom rahmen geleckt???? 

du bist krank!:kotz:


----------



## -pfeife- (23. Dezember 2008)

LOL


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte mal ein paar unglückliche begegnungen mit meinem sitzrohr... aber zum glück war der sattel noch dazwischen!


----------



## mahatma (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte schon viele sexy Erlebnisse mit meinem Canyon, aber ich nenne ihn normalerweise anders ...


----------



## burn (23. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wirklich das beste seit langem hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (23. Dezember 2008)

auf sowelche ideen kommen schüler wenn sie ferien haben... --> mein tipp pack dein radl und geh raus


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mein Gott ich dachte die Zeit in der hier nur Müll gepostet wird ist endlich mal vorbei.....



Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, wa?


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Dezember 2008)

best thread ever!!! LOL


----------



## kindergartenkin (23. Dezember 2008)

epic


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2008)

400 Hits in 6 Stunden. Geil!

Aaaaalso, wo fang ich denn mal an? Hmmm....    Ich muss erst mal sortieren...


----------



## xstephanx (23. Dezember 2008)

*Sexy-Erlebnisse mit Canyon-Bike*   ---> EPIC FAIL !

Wer kennt ihn nicht, den "Canyon Effekt"...kaum sitzt man auf'm Bike, fallen einem die Frauen nur so vor's Bike  .
Bitte NIEMALS "Axe" und "Canyon" kombinieren...........ansonsten kommt man vor lauter sexy Erlebnissen gar nimmer zum biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (23. Dezember 2008)

Fahrt ihr alle ohne Sattel? Oder bin ich hier in der Gay Abteilung von Canyon?


----------



## thomasbee (23. Dezember 2008)

Mein Tipp:

Zieh Dir ein perlgenopptes 2.4er Nobbynick-Gummi über Deinen Fat Albert, dann werden die Girls alle mit Dir auf den Gipfel kommen. 

.t


----------



## Blackwater Park (23. Dezember 2008)

bei anderen herstellern kriegt man sowas als custom-option dazu, nur canyon stellt sich mal wieder völlig quer, von wegen der kunde ist könig, riesen moppelkotze, kein wunder dass die so gut wie keine bikes verkaufen...


----------



## thomasbee (23. Dezember 2008)

oh bitte. Das ist also die 15cm Steckachse für mehr Steifigkeit.

.t


----------



## acardipane (23. Dezember 2008)

:kotz:


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Dezember 2008)

Oder fahren Canyon Fahrer vielleicht einfach zuviel an der Eisdiele vorbei


----------



## decolocsta (23. Dezember 2008)

Canyon Fahrer sind unfruchtbar.


----------



## xstephanx (24. Dezember 2008)

Canyon Fahrer sind eher urfurchtbar ..haha.


----------



## Pycho (24. Dezember 2008)

Also DAS glaub ich jetzt echt net... Wessen Fakeaccount ist denn das wieder....??


----------



## B.Scheuert (24. Dezember 2008)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> pack dein radl und geh raus


 Und dann? Sex mit Gegenständen in der Öffentlichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2008)

schön diese Unterhaltung an Weihnachten! >>> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=373007

LG Peter


----------



## Peter K (24. Dezember 2008)

Herr schmeiss Hirn herab und für den Typen eine Schaufel extra !


----------



## hopfer (24. Dezember 2008)

des is jetzt aber unfreundlich!


----------



## Härtner (24. Dezember 2008)

Ne Bekanntin hat mal mit meine IBIS Mojo en Fotoshooting gemacht  aber Bilder werde ich hier keine zeigen . Aber heiss waren die Bilder

Sry das es kein Canyon ist


----------



## simdiem (26. Dezember 2008)

Neulich hatt ich wieder einen Ritt mit meinem geilen Bike, da ist mir fast einer bei abgegangen ^^ 


BTW, hochinteressantes Thema


----------



## xstephanx (26. Dezember 2008)

Der Thread existiert noch immer?


----------



## lukrab (26. Dezember 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Der Thread existiert noch immer?



Wundert mich auch gerade. Wahrscheinlich können die Mods nichts machen, weil sie vor lachen auf dem Boden liegen .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Pycho (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab grad ein Test mit verstellbaren Sattelstützen gelesen und da kamen mir so ganz seltsame Gedanken, die hier wahrscheinlich reinpassen würden...


----------



## Michael Night (28. Dezember 2008)

Das läutet vielleicht eine Trendwende ein! Die Frauen von heute stehen nicht mehr auf fette Karren, sondern auf coole Bikes.

Die Hells-Angels sind jetzt auf Bulls unterwegs.

James Bond soll im nächsten Streifen (erscheint Ende Januar) auf einem BMW-Mountainbike unterwegs sein. Allerdings steht noch im Raum, dass Pierce Brosman den Bond machen soll. Wenn dem so wird, und mich meine Quellen nicht verschaukeln, wird er auf einem neuen, ultraleichten Trekkingbike (ebenfalls BMW) zu sehen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasbee (28. Dezember 2008)

Für Euch, zu Weihnachten


----------



## templeton_pac (29. Dezember 2008)

mich hat neulich beim nächtlichen trails fahren ein wildschwein am bein geleckt und mir danach recht stürmisch nachgestellt. zählt das?


----------



## Antilles (29. Dezember 2008)

ohh gott ich hab mich im canyon forum immer sicher gefühlt...
vor solchen themen
also ich will nicht dein armes bike sien


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Passt nicht Ganz aber so ein Bär ist schon was geiles (A7569) 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168736&page=303

LG Peter


----------

